# Flounder update - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*11/20/2018*

Flounder gigging season is currently closed for the month of November, but the rod/reel limit is 2 fish this month. I took my neighbor out for a short scouting trip tonight to see what the December season might look like. We brought our fishing rods along to try and fool a few flounder with lures while we were looking.

The flounder numbers were poor on the flats, and we only saw 10 keeper flounder in 2 hours of looking. This is not a good sign for December prospects. The tide levels were very high and water clarity was poor, making most areas too deep and dirty to look at. We had a bright full moon overhead, and that may have made the fish wary to head shallow. We did find a few big flounder in the 26-28" range (7-9 pounds), but they would not hit the lures no matter how hard we tried. We did manage to catch 2 nice keeper flounder that were 21" and 22" in front of the lights. Sheepshead and drum were plentiful, and will make for lots of "bonus fish" opportunities in the next few months.

*Upcoming open dates:
December: completely booked
January: 1-19, 21-31
February: 1-8, 10-15, 17-28
March: 1-5, 8-29, 31
April: 1-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

